# FF/GPS Recomendations



## shoreline (Aug 27, 2015)

My next upgrade to my Vibe will be A bottom machine/GPS. Don't want to break the bank but don't want something too cheap either. Transducer through the hull or a scupper hole transducer? Thanks for the input.


----------



## wallace1 (Dec 8, 2010)

I like the lowrance elite 4hdi combo for the price when they come up on sale. Have one that I use on the boat and the kayak.


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

wallace1 said:


> I like the lowrance elite 4hdi combo for the price when they come up on sale. Have one that I use on the boat and the kayak.


Ditto on this I use the 5HDI on the yak.


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

Ditto. I have the Elite 4 HDI. I paid $199 for mine with the transducer. I've seen it recently for slightly less. I have a newer Hobie so have the transducer mount already built into the hull. However, on my older Outback I just used Electrical Duct Seal and squished the transducer into a wad of it inside the hull. Worked for years, and never came loose even though I transported my kayak upside down.


----------



## shoreline (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks guys. Its gunna be my BDay gift to myself....Really didn't want to do the scupper thing so doing the goop in the hull.


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

I've got the elite 5 hdi


----------

